# Need help finding the right rifle



## greatwhitehunter (Jan 10, 2012)

Need some help finding the right rifle for coyote huntin. Been lookin at alot of different rifles. Really interested in remington 700 varmit series but also hearing alot of good things about Savages. Pretty sure im goin to be getting something chambered in 22-250 and will most likely be putting a nikon coyote special scope on it. like to keep my budget under 1000$ to include the scope and possible a new fox prop caller. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Greatwhitehunter.

Fox pro spitfire, $199
Nikon Coyote special, $279
Savage axis, $ 285
Predator Talk Forum, Priceless


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

I love Remingtons but your gonna break your limit with the call and scope if you buy a good m700


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

greatwhitehunter said:


> Need some help finding the right rifle for coyote huntin. Been lookin at alot of different rifles. Really interested in remington 700 varmit series but also hearing alot of good things about Savages. Pretty sure im goin to be getting something chambered in 22-250 and will most likely be putting a nikon coyote special scope on it. like to keep my budget under 1000$ to include the scope and possible a new fox prop caller. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


 If you get something other than what you had your heart set on you might never be satisfied if even subconsciously. Save a bit more and get what you want whatever it might be. If you go in the woods with something you feel comfortable with then a questionable shot becomes possible because it becomes a part of you. Savage is a good choice as well, I actually have both a savage 12fcv in .243 and a rem 700 in .270, both are accurate.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have never shot a rem but I am a savage guy. If you are dead set on your budget then I would go with the axis. I have one in 22-250 and it is a good shooter. Only down side is the heavy trigger but I still had it shooting half inch groups. I now own a savage modle 10 predator hunter in .223 and I love it. Dont get me wronge I still love a 22-250 but they only had one in stock in .223 but I still love it. So if you are set on your budget go axis if not I would look at the predator. Also go to your store and shoulder a few different guns and see what feels better.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I would put the spitfire on the back burner and get the best rifle/scope you can get. You could always get by with a good hand call until you get the spitfire. My desires are for a ruger m77 predator , I would also look into tikka rifles hard to find a bad review on them


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

i would have to go with the savage though remington makes a fine rifle as well as many others but i just preffer the savage because thats what i'm comfortable with and they are easy to build off.but regardless of what you go with i'm with single six on this one.get the rifle and glass you think you ill feel most comfortable with and then worry about the caller later.the e-callers are nice but your not going to feel comfortable making the shot if its a rifle that you just "settled" for.i've been there many times myself and i found out that i would have saved money if i just got what i wanted in the first place instead of buying and selling to eventually get the one i wanted.buti think that if you look around for a deal you can stay under your budget.just handle as many as you can before buying and don't just settle for the first thing you come across.hope i wansn't too long winded.marty


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

yes totally agree. i have owned a few fine riffles that i was not comfortable with... bad groups is all i could get. never confident with them. i now have a savage 93bvss in a 22 mag... 5 shots holes touching at 100... and a bushmaster ar in .223 agian great groups. but i am just as comfortable with both. so you being able to know you can make that long shot, or a head shot is not about how much you spend... its how confident you are with your riffle of choice. go, shoulder, feel, look. go home think and go back again. my .02 worth


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

greatwhitehunter said:


> Need some help finding the right rifle for coyote huntin. Been lookin at alot of different rifles. Really interested in remington 700 varmit series but also hearing alot of good things about Savages. Pretty sure im goin to be getting something chambered in 22-250 and will most likely be putting a nikon coyote special scope on it. like to keep my budget under 1000$ to include the scope and possible a new fox prop caller. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


The 700 varmint guns are nice, but if you plan on packing the rifle like I pack a rifle, i would steer away from a varmint. They are very heavy, I have one in 243 its a great gun, but I only take in on a short trip. Rem make several other models that will suit you im sure. Like there other that have said above! I would get the package that fits you and get what you want! Hand calls are cheap and a great way to get started. I use them more then the e caller! Rem makes a model 7, and you can get them a wide range of calibers from 17 rem to 300 ultra. and is a very easy gun to pack, and they shoot rather well. Tikka is a very nice rifle for the money, action as smooth as glass, with a sako barrel. They are flawless and come with a adjustable trigger and can be picked up around 500 bucks.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Greatwhitehunter.



youngdon said:


> Welcome to the forum Greatwhitehunter.
> 
> Fox pro spitfire, $199
> Nikon Coyote special, $279
> ...


Perfect!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What's the Nikon Prostaff scope range like?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good question..... From whart i see the prostaff is quite a bit cheaper a 4-12X40 prostaff goes for$229 where a 4.5-14X40 Coyote special is $379 (per their website). The CS does come with the anti-reflective device and is camoed (prostaff 3-9x40 comes in camo) but for the budget conscious it might hit the mark.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The Prostaff 3-12x50 or something like that over here was $445 in a mag the other day.

Just checked online and found it £90 cheaper!
http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=Nikon+Prostaff&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=16179651419557485446&sa=X&ei=Pb0NT6yVAYeM8gPk1eHQBQ&ved=0CFkQ8wIwAg

Coyote special over here is $336 but only comes X40?

http://www.awooza.com/uk/catalog/product/view/id/88344?aff_code=gg


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've seen the prices at Cabelas and a few other sites and they are cheaper than the Nikon site by far, but generally follow the same pricing pattern. I certainly wouldn't hesitate to put either of them atop a rifle.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I think the CS is a buckmaster with the donuts! I had one and was not impressed with the optics at all. Scope was not bright and with the filter on it was 10x worse!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So would you have the Prostaff then Corey?


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum greatwhitehunter.

I have the Nikon Coyote Special on my new rifle and I don't have any complaints with it. Lots of good scopes out there and a lot of them have been mentioned here.


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

I would suggest that you shop the gun auction sites for the specific gun you want, and don't be in a hurry to buy.

I have bid on some guns at relativly low prices and gotten them because I only bid on auctions with no reserve, and I make a decent bid while the price is still low. What happens is people who only want to bid up a few dollars at a time keep getting a message that they have been outbid, so they give up before they even get close to a reasonable price for the gun.

While my bid may be somewhat below the going price for that type of gun, it is still much higher than what the people are bidding when they are only willing to bid the minamum amount.

I like gunbroker.com, but there are other auction sites to check out.

Places like Davidsons are not auctions, so there is no bidding. You pay the price they have on the gun or you don't buy it.

This all takes a couple of evenings of research, but it can save you a bunch of money if you do the backbround work first.

Besides that, it's kind of fun.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with all those who said handle several and get the one you really want, even if it means going with out an e-caller for a while. I've noticed that when I'm close to town my mouth call actually seems to get better response too for what its worth. I'd guess its because they have learned to recognize the "loop" from e-callers. Then again I do have a cheap e-caller, so that could be the issue as well. lol What ever you go with, good luck.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Savage Predator mod10xp...No question about--the total pkg.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

thats what I have and I love it.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

If you havent found a rifle yet, i have one here in the buy/sell forum. Savage model 10/ 204, scoped and sling. If your interested, ill make you a great deal. Its a lazer! Check it out


----------

